
Unroll.me is sorry-not-sorry it sold email data to Uber - rwmj
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/24/unroll-me-pseudo-apology-for-uber-deal/
======
merricksb
Discussed heavily yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14181152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14181152)

------
lnx01
"Our users are the heart of our company and service." What did you think they
were doing? Kindly rolling your emails up for you every day for free?

~~~
mercer
Perhaps someone kindly asked them and they couldn't say no?

